# shrimp



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

when you guys mention feeding your p's shrimp, do you mean frozen cocktail shrimp, or what kind? Also do you guys keep the shell on or not?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, whole raw shrimp from the frozen fish section of the grocery store. one bag lasts a long time. i just take one out and let it thaw in a dixie cup for a while, then toss it in shell and all. the shell is good for your fish and their color if you can get them to eat it. my pygos will devour the whole shell, tail, and legs of the shrimp and love every bite. you'll know pretty fast if they like the shell or not. they'll just hack it back up if they don't. my elong and rhom hate them though so you may want to do a trial run and make sure they're going to be popular with your fish before you shell out ten bucks for a couple pounds of them. actuallly, screw that, if your fish don't like them cook and eat them yourself.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

cocktail shrimp is too small plus it's cooked. Get the big black tiger shrimp or prawns head-on, frozen is second to fresh. For $5 I get about 60 of them and they're 4", that'll last you a couple weeks


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> yeah, whole raw shrimp from the frozen fish section of the grocery store. one bag lasts a long time. i just take one out and let it thaw in a dixie cup for a while, then toss it in shell and all. the shell is good for your fish and their color if you can get them to eat it. my pygos will devour the whole shell, tail, and legs of the shrimp and love every bite. you'll know pretty fast if they like the shell or not. they'll just hack it back up if they don't. my elong and rhom hate them though so you may want to do a trial run and make sure they're going to be popular with your fish before you shell out ten bucks for a couple pounds of them. actuallly, screw that, if your fish don't like them cook and eat them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL YOU WON'T GO WRONG THERE. HEY, BUY SOMETHING YOU BOTH CAN EAT


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I always feed my piranha's (6-9" in size) salad shrimp - it's shelled and cooked (and cheap...), but nutricious enough to keep my fish perfectly healthy and very colorful.
Obviously it's not the only thing they get as food - the more diverse the diet, the better.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i use raw shell on shrimp. the shell has lots of protine in it and it helps their color alot. mine love it


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i feed my rhom shell on tiger shrimp, he will only eat them fresh though. if i leave them in the fridge while for a couple days a feed him them, he will eat them. but as soon as there frozen and thawed again, he wont go anywhere near them


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

I individually package and freeze store-bought shrimp after they are peeled.

When I feed the shrimp, I just slice thin pieces off the frozen tail and leave them out for a few minutes to defrost. Then I drop all thepieces in the tank in several different locations simultaneously so all the fish have a chance at grabbing some.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks for the help buds.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

i have tried to get shrimp but can only seem to find prawns...

are they ok...i have seen some biguns with heads and shells?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed raw forzen shrimp. I do have to take the shell off or my P's will just make a mess. For some reason they hate the shells.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anybody know what kind of additive or something you can use to put in the meat that will increase their vitamin intake? Is there such a thing as a vitamin for a fish? I've heard of stuffing your frozen fish with some sort of cyclid pellet food to increase nutrients. I bought a pack of frozen salt water bait fish(cigar minnows) on the coast, it was cheap. Does anybody know if this is a good source of nutrients for the p's. the bait fish still have their insides intact.


----------

